# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Nâng cấp Ram cho Laptop

## anhngoctmy

ở nhà e chơi game hay bị lag wá. game onl thì lag kinh khủng còn game off lâu lâu giật lần. riết bật mình e mún nâng cấp ram lên nhưng k bík chọn sao cho thík hợp. mong các a chỉ dùm e với...
*toshiba l640:*
*cpu* intel® core* i3- 350m* (2.26ghz, 3mb, ddr3 1066mhz fsb)
*ram 2gb ddr3 1066*
*hdd 320gb* (shock absorbers)
*display 14" led support hd(16:9)*
*graphic* intel® hd graphics
*optical* dvd ± rw (multi)
*network* wireless 802.11 b/g/n gigalan, faxmodem 56kbps
*i/o* *camera 1.3mps* + microphone, *bluetooth v2.1 reader 5 in 1, hdmi…*
*weight* 2.35kgs, battery 6 cells 
*os* dos 
... cám ơn rất nhìu ạ

----------


## akakavn

nếu như máy bạn còn bảo hành thì việc nâng cấp đơn giản hơn bạn hãy đến chỗ bảo hành nói họ nâng cấp cho, vì nâng cấp các thiết bị trong laptop ko đơn giản như desktop đâu bạn ạ
mỗi thiết bị nâng cấp đều gây hư hại cho các thiết bị khác trong laptop vì vậy nơi bảo hành sẽ không bảo hành cho bạn nữa và họ sẽ có nhiều lý do để chốn tránh trách nhiệm

----------


## SongwolVina

bạn chơi game gì mà lag? máy này xài card màn hình onboard thì không chơi mấy game nặng được đâu (game online thì ok), có nâng ram cũng thế.
nâng ram thì bạn tới chỗ mua máy, kêu nó nâng cấp (tốt nhất cứ mua ram ở cửa hàng đó luôn nếu sợ mất lòng mấy anh ở đó [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]). vì nếu tự lắp ram thì sẽ phải phá rách tem, lỡ mai mốt có trục trặc gì thì không được bảo hành.

----------


## lamgiaseo

mình cũng đang xài l640 như bạn, thấy cũng tạm thôi! mình hay lướt web, định nâng cấp ram nên cũng đang tham khảo

----------


## xomthulo

- máy của bạn yếu card màn hình. chỉ cần nâng cấp được thì chiến game tốt thôi.
- hiện nay, có 1 số địa chỉ chuyên nâng cấp laptop. bạn có thể liên hệ để được tư vấn.

----------


## tuboi

chơi game lag và giật không hẳn là do game mà nó có 1 phần đóng góp bởi card màn hình không đủ đáp ứng và cả em cpu nữa. bạn nâng ram lên tối đa được 4gb nhưng chỉ là biện pháp chữa cháy thậm chí cải thiện không đáng là bao

----------


## hoangkiso

topic này cũ mất rồi hesmanit ơi

----------


## nguyenviet1008

tuy cũ nhưng những vấn đề nếu ai có phương pháp thì trả lời để anh em cùng biết. không có điều gì cũ cả nếu mà vấn đề còn là dấu hỏi.

----------


## Văn Chiến

> bài củ nhưng những người có cùng hoàn cảnh có thể tham khảo!


máy chậm ko phải là do ram bạn à phần lớn là vi xử lý và main thôi

----------

